# Other uses for O-Rings...



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Here are a few good things to do with 

1- ever lose the red straw for the WD-40 can? Of course you have.. 
use a few large ORings to keep it attached to the can when not in use.
(See pic)

2- use a small Oring, tightly around an Allen wrench, as a stop when installing a seat into a tub and shower faucet. The Oring keeps forward pressure the seat until the 
threads bite.

3- when my daughter was little she lost her hair elastics constantly, but an Oring came in handy more then once, and it didn’t rip out her hair like a reg elastic.

4- my buddy gets orings off of amazon, and puts them under the keys on his keyboard, it apparently dampens the clicking sound of the keys when typing.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

5.) Slip an o-ring over a sandwich bag an you got a poor mans condom.

I usually use t tape for a seat wrench trick. Ill try an o ring next time


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> 5.) Slip an o-ring over a sandwich bag an you got a poor mans condom.
> 
> I usually use t tape for a seat wrench trick. Ill try an o ring next time





You kinda beat me to it, I was gonna mention how sloan h-553 o-rings make great cock rings.
















.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

You may have noticed how the tee and j bend connections on continuous wastes come loose under the kitchen sink, probably due to disposal vibration or an argument with a garbage can. 
An old timer gave me some hefty 1-3/8" o-rings and said to use them in place of the slip joint washers at those tee and J bend joints. Works great.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> 5.) Slip an o-ring over a sandwich bag an you got a poor mans condom.
> 
> I usually use t tape for a seat wrench trick. Ill try an o ring next time


Condoms? Who uses condoms...?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Plumbus said:


> You may have noticed how the tee and j bend connections on continuous wastes come loose under the kitchen sink, probably due to disposal vibration or an argument with a garbage can.
> An old timer gave me some hefty 1-3/8" o-rings and said to use them in place of the slip joint washers at those tee and J bend joints. Works great.



I’ll keep that in mind, I don’t see more then a few Garborators a year.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> You may have noticed how the tee and j bend connections on continuous wastes come loose under the kitchen sink, probably due to disposal vibration or an argument with a garbage can.
> An old timer gave me some hefty 1-3/8" o-rings and said to use them in place of the slip joint washers at those tee and J bend joints. Works great.





Not sure what a continuous waste is but were they square cut washers? WB only supplies orange square cut washers with all their chrome stuff.


https://www.plumbmaster.com/wolveri...r-square-cut-slip-joint-washer-orange/p/51605


I suppose regular black o-rings of the correct size would work too. Now I have to get a bunch just to have them! Although I prolly already have some in one of my 3 sexauer oring kits.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Condoms? Who uses condoms...?





Well sheep do carry lots of diseases. Those newfies ain't as dumb as you think!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > Condoms? Who uses condoms...?
> ...



Agreed, they invented Velcro gloves and take the sheep to the edge of a cliff so they push back..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

..................................


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Logtec said:


> Plumbus said:
> 
> 
> > You may have noticed how the tee and j bend connections on continuous wastes come loose under the kitchen sink, probably due to disposal vibration or an argument with a garbage can.
> ...


I had a call yesterday, the office told me there garborator " fell off" an i said yea right we'll see. Sure enough ...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > Plumbus said:
> ...



Hahah, yep, every once in a while those calls come in and it sound too good to “not be true”!

In the pic, it looks like the ABS compression nut wasn’t tightened at all. Who did the install?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Hahah, yep, every once in a while those calls come in and it sound too good to “not be true”!
> 
> In the pic, it looks like the ABS compression nut wasn’t tightened at all. Who did the install?







You guys call garbage disposals "garborators"? That is the dumbest sounding name I have ever heard. We call them garbage disposals or food disposals. I am partial to the latter.



I would imagine the abs nut was tightened and pulling the pipes down and the homeowner took it off so it wouldn't crack the pipe.


I find when this happens it's because they didn't spin the lock ring that last couple degrees so it goes over that bump. Even with big channellocks it can be hard to pinch together.














.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Compression nut?!! Eff that, the unit was not installed correctly on the mounting bracket! When doing the first few myself, I wondered what was tight enough, until I finally felt that first one click. God help those poor people who bought the half dozen condos where this inexperienced apprentice installed those disposals. For a while there I reassured myself that it couldn't be all that bad, since I'd never heard of one falling off..... until now.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

End outlet and center outlet continuous wastes:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> You guys call garbage disposals "garborators"? That is the dumbest sounding name I have ever heard. We call them garbage disposals or food disposals. I am partial to the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes we do call them garberator.. that was a trade name at one time If I'm not mistaken.. just like you call it a fernco well fernco isn't actually called a fernco it's called a rubber flexible coupling..

I like garberator better than garbage disposal considering the latter Implies you can put garbage down your sewer with this fan dangled apparatus.. 

Personally I hate them all with a passion and should be banned as they cause way too many problems when people dump excessive food waste down the sewer... spending more time and effort trying to plow leftovers down the drain the opening a green bin and dumping it in there or walking over to the compost pile


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Yes we do call them garberator.. that was a trade name at one time If I'm not mistaken.. just like you call it a fernco well fernco isn't actually called a fernco it's called a rubber flexible coupling..
> 
> I like garberator better than garbage disposal considering the latter Implies you can put garbage down your sewer with this fan dangled apparatus..
> 
> Personally I hate them all with a passion and should be banned as they cause way too many problems when people dump excessive food waste down the sewer... spending more time and effort trying to plow leftovers down the drain the opening a green bin and dumping it in there or walking over to the compost pile


Job security $$$$.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Logtec said:
> 
> 
> > Hahah, yep, every once in a while those calls come in and it sound too good to “not be true”!
> ...


Trap adaptor nut was on an the brass tailpeice was still in the pipe. I put it back on there then remeber to take a photo.
But one of are guys installed it. He thinks the electrician messed with it while fishing his wire.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we do call them garberator.. that was a trade name at one time If I'm not mistaken.. just like you call it a fernco well fernco isn't actually called a fernco it's called a rubber flexible coupling..
> ...


Can we add banning urninals too that list too ??!! Man im sick of urnial calls past 2 weeks. Dumbest fixture...just piss in a toilet


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Can we add banning urninals too that list too ??!! Man im sick of urnial calls past 2 weeks. Dumbest fixture...just piss in a toilet



I'm all for it.. I hate ur anals.. they are heavy as hell most of them.. they stink to high heaven... if not properly roughed in can be a pain in the arse to seal.. every time you touch them you end up changing flush valve parts and spuds..

When you go to a supplier and ask for a brimer kit alot of them look at you like and alien. 

The smaller integral traps a pea can plug it... i dont even use a urinal auger any more just take it off..

Also urinals are double if not triple the price of a toilet..

If it's a crane urinal that needs to be replaced your smashing out wall and replacing flange to get another brand urinal on there..

May I go on lol.. i just hate calls at a school that's like pull and reseal all urinals takes forever when your doing a bank of 6 or more..

External trap urinals are the best by far way easier to work on.. oh I forgot... rear mounted spud urinals 2 man job... the ones with push buttons on wall.. toto or sloan or whatever drive me nuts.. gotta hold it there while other guy takes off the nut arggg..


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh and that has one of those touch faucets on it too.. those are such pieces of junk.. thing is 99.9 percent plastic an the sensor goes after like 2 years and they are super expensive.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we add banning urninals too that list too ??!! Man im sick of urnial calls past 2 weeks. Dumbest fixture...just piss in a toilet
> ...


You forgot the " digging heroin needles an dope bags out of urinal trapways...my fav part


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > Venomthirst said:
> ...


When I used to clear drains, Urinals were the worst. ESP w/o a C/O.
You get that “white wet chalk” smell all over you and your tools.


----------

